

The $50,000 Slum Shack - gopi
http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/15/in-mumbai-the-50000-slum-shack/

======
byoung2
_While many of these shanties are home to daily wage laborers and poor
migrants, other residents are people with better-paying jobs who could move to
better housing, but stay for the convenience._

That is the most surprising line of the article, though given what I've heard
about traffic in India, it seems almost reasonable.

------
gallerytungsten
Once again, the three most important rules of real estate value are
demonstrated: location, location, location.

